# Slide Out Awning



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am contemplating the installation of slide out awnings? Are they a worthwhile purchase? Are they noisy during wind/rain?

Thanks for your input!

Len


----------



## scotnali (Apr 12, 2010)

We added one to our side slide and had one in our old trailer and didn't ever have a problem. We liked the idea of not worrying about stuff on the top when closing up. I would like to know if anyone has put one on the rear slide?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have them on both of our slides and love it. Nothing gets on the slides and when it rains (and it will...I'm from Oregon) I don't hear it as much as we did on our previous Outback that didn't have them. You can click on the link below my picture below and go to the MODS section to see some pictures of them.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got one and its great. It keeps sticks and leaves off the top of it and when it rains I don't rely only on the seal. You get a small stick or leaf in the seal and you have a leak. Well worth the money.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, get the slide out awnings! Well worth it! Especially if you're looking for less chores to do when packing up the campsite to leave.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CdnOutback said:


> I am contemplating the installation of slide out awnings? Are they a worthwhile purchase? Are they noisy during wind/rain?
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Len


as stated above...Well Worth it in all regards. You do however get rain puddling on them in after a heavy rain..........slide it in a bit and back out an your done









We have been out with a constant sustained 40+MPH wind all night.....and they did flap. It was annoying at first but soon became a dead/gray noise, and that only happened once and it was winter camping.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I am contemplating the installation of slide out awnings? Are they a worthwhile purchase? Are they noisy during wind/rain?
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Len


as stated above...Well Worth it in all regards. You do however get rain puddling on them in after a heavy rain..........slide it in a bit and back out an your done









We have been out with a constant sustained 40+MPH wind all night.....and they did flap. It was annoying at first but soon became a dead/gray noise, and that only happened once and it was winter camping.
[/quote]
I've never heard ours when raining and only minor flapping noise in heavy winds. I've seen people throw a rope over theirs, fore and aft, during windy conditions to prevent flapping. It looked like it worked. I do wish I would have mounted the bracket on the side of the trailer higher in order to put more of an incline to the awning to try and reduce the amount of water puddling.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Ordered them yesterday. 4 of them with one being just over 12 ft long. All the parts should be in for installation next week.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Does installation require drilling holes into trailer wall?


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> Does installation require drilling holes into trailer wall?


Yes, in both the side of the trailer to mount the bracket and the slide to mount the awning roller. The bracket on the trailer side takes a screw about every 6 inches and the awning bracket (2) takes about 6 each. It's a lot of holes but I didn't spare the silicone sealant and am not concerned with leaks.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm getting an RV repair place to install them for me. I've used these guys many times and they do really good work. I don't want to try do that myself...


----------

